# Is this grout suitable for a fake rock background?



## Adam-Griffin1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yay or nay?

5KG GRANFIX HYGENIC WALL + FLOOR TILE FLEXIBLE GROUT - 12 COLOURS TO CHOOSE FROM | eBay

If not, any suggestions?

Cheers guys.


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

I have been reading a lot on here about making backgrounds, hides, ledges etcetera and there are some fantastic videos on YouTube on this subject as well (search for Becky Wheeler on YouTube, she is a member here as well).

The grout you have found looks ok to me, but I haven't tried this yet so don't take that as gospel. 
It does say its ok for food prep areas however so I take that to mean its non toxic so should be ok.

Personally I plan on using a ready mixed tub of grout when I get around to building a background and just watering it down as I need, but then I'm a bit lazy when I can get away with it.

I think the main thing will be the sealant/varnish. Make sure that its safe and non toxic and has enough coats to withstand what ever your planning on keeping in the viv will put it through.

Hope that helps.


----------



## geckochick (Aug 29, 2012)

I use this stuff: 

Ultracolor Plus Grout White 5kg | Screwfix.com

I would avoid anything that says anti-bacterial or anti-fungal, just because it can be harmful to critters (although should be ok if sealed).

This stuff is great: you can mix the consistancy perfectly and it dries rock solid over 2/3 days. Plus it's cheaper! :whistling2:


----------



## Adam-Griffin1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ahh thanks for that, ill take a look now! Next question is, what kind of paint & varnish do I need?

Thanks for the help so far


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

you can use a mixture of pva and sand as this then dries rock hard and makes it quite durable also keeps away shines from the surface.


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

Mapei is the dearest grout on the market, as it works the best, especially with mosaics, so is there a cheaper option?


----------

